
Veertu – native Mac virtualization available on the App Store - nippoo
http://www.veertu.com
======
king7532
I love this app and can't wait to run Mac OS X VMs! Also for the CLI check out
[http://www.xhyve.org](http://www.xhyve.org)

------
jbverschoor
Great! Just what I wanted. I'm gonna check it out. Is there a CLI available as
well for things like docker?

It's only 20mb. Auto-downloads linux iso's, including debian and coreos

~~~
veertu
There will be soon!

~~~
jbverschoor
And an osx-guest? I'm currently running vmware fusion for this. It'd be great
to be able to ditch it and use something that's really native.

~~~
veertu
Currently in testing, in a few weeks we're hoping to release it on the
AppStore

------
Fastidious
Very small application. Works great!

